# looking for a pwc trailer to haul my pro angler



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I live in Cleveland and I'm looking for a jet ski trailer to put my pro angler 14 on. Anyone have any leads on a trailer? I'm only 29 but throwing my yak up on my Cherokee is starting to get rough...especially since my addiction to yak fishing has caused me to throw on a few accessories to it. Thanks


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

If you cant find one you can do what I did. I bought a trailer from harbor Freight. You can also add sides if you ever need to haul something other then your kayaks. I think I ended up with about $500-$550 in mine after I built removable panels for all the sides.

http://www.harborfreight.com/1720-l...-12-inch-five-lug-wheels-and-tires-94564.html


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

I found one on Craigslist a couple months ago for 300. At that time there were a few on there


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey thanks guys...I'm going to look at one today after work that I found on craigslist. I like the harbor freight trailers but still trying to save a buck somewhere after spending the 3k on the pro angler lol...I'm not a smart man...lol


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

If the craigslist one does not work out let me know. I have one I may part with.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome...I'm looking to spend around 300-350$ but ill let you know. Thanks


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I had the same issue with my Ride 115 , it was a bitch to get on top of my Ford Escape. Within a week of looking I found a Jet Ski trailer on Criegs list for $170. Worth every penny and then some. This winter I plan on making a few modifications to it, to make it more Kayak friendly i.e. re-arrange the bunkers.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Man I would love to find obe for that price but they sell so quick...I plan on using 3" pvc as the bunks...from what I've heard it won't deform the hull like regular bunks


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

There is a jet ski PWC trailer on Pittsburgh Craigslist for $200.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Really? Not sure I want to travel that far for one...good looking out though


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

It's in Hopewell, two hour drive down the turnpike from you. Offer em $150 to cover your gas money and your set:sly:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Lol you sound like you can sell snow to an Eskimo...still would like too find something closer


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

kayakcle216 said:


> Lol you sound like you can sell snow to an Eskimo...still would like too find something closer


Now that's funny...I'm an IT guy and really can't stand sales people, yet most anything I've sold on Craigslist or on OGF goes pretty quick.

I used to roof top a 12' boat so I know what a pain that is...I'd have preferred a trailer too back then.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Lol...ever seen or lift a pro angler? I've dropped it off my roof at least twice...not a fun feeling watching it fall. Plus my cherokee has the same air resistance as honey boo boos mom...hopefully a trailer will help save a little fuel 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

I say CRAIGSLIST is the way to go. I hit craigslist for 3 months before I found my trailer. I watched a lot of trailers come and go in that time frame and some were pretty sweet deals. I wouldn't limit my self on just a jet ski trailer but keep your options open because something else might grab your eye. I got a great deal on a 4x7 utility trailer that Im converting into a yak trailer. I was kind of looking at something a little different but I couldn't pass this one up. A little overbuilt with thick tubing in the right spots, leaf spring suspension, fenders, new paint, tongue, treated lumber floor and the electrical all works for $300. I missed out on some deals because I didn't jump fast enough!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Prior to my 12' boat, I had a 16' fiberglass canoe. It took two guys to put it on the roof racks. That's why I ended up with a lighter boat.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I agree...with the space I have for storage I think the pwc trailer would be just right...what are you using to cradle your yak on the trailer? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

That's cool

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

So I got the trailer. No title. Anyone know of a place in Cleveland to get it weighed? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

kayakcle216 said:


> So I got the trailer. No title. Anyone know of a place in Cleveland to get it weighed?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


When I had to get plates for my little boat's trailer, I took it to the place on the corner of Northfield & Krick Rd, in Walton Hills. Carr Bros I think, but don't quote me. It's literally right at that intersection, you can't miss it.

I went in and told them I needed my trailer weighed. Guy said ok, and asked where I parked. Once he saw that I didn't have a huge commercial trailer, he kinda chuckled while asking "how much do you think that thing weighs?" Told him "I dunno, maybe 150" And that's what he put on the weight slip. In and out in under 5 minutes!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Really?! Ill have too check it out tomorrow. Thanks for the tip 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

kayakcle216 said:


> Awesome...I'm looking to spend around 300-350$ but ill let you know. Thanks


Have one for cheaper than that if anyone else is in the market. Galvanized karavan brand

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Way too make me feel horrible about spending that much on a trailer!!! Lol its cool though!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

I bought my trailer from TSC for $500. I've added two uprights and a cross bar to the uprights then 4 wall mount kayak storage hooks. I am adding two removable cross bars to the bed with 2" PVC for my pro angler 14. With all this I can haul 3 to 4 kayaks easily. Just got my pro angler. What all have you added to yours


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice...2inch for your pro? Everyone has been saying 3" does it seem like the 2" works fine? Your gonna love your pro angler...ive added a anchor trolley kit down left side, 2 berkley rod holders, I mount my fish finder in the hobie sail mount works perfect...what else lol I think that's it...so far.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks good. I added fish finder/GPS unit to right board two Scotty rod holders to the boards a anchor trolley to left side a yak attach light/flag behind the seat and bought a hobie 2013 cart with the sand wheels. I'm not sure about the 2inch PVC but most of the guys on hobie forum said that is what they use. Have you tried the 3 inch PVC yet?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

How do you like that yak attack flag/light? Thats my next purchase...I put 3" pvc on the trailer today...works great. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I tried building my own wheel cart but after all the "engineering" I put into it, I went and tried it out only to realize the scupper holes are oval. I was using pvc instead of metal 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

I used the yak attack light on my other yak first. The only problem I had is that it is fiberglass and when I got dumped I the surf it broke. I just trimmed it a bit and put it back together and it is fine. I won't go on Lake Erie or other lakes without it


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah, need to get one. I like yak attack products. I took the trailer to rocky river...worked great but I bent the crap out of my mirage drive...hopefully I can fix it, its only one flipper that's bent.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. Did ya hit something or drop it? On the hobie forum if its just the rod that's bent they said to lay it on flat ground and use a mallet to get it close to straight and it should be fine. The online owners manual says the same. If ya broke it then it news replaced


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I got shallow too quick, bent the front wing. Should be able to fix it "fingers crossed." Ill give the mallet option a try...at over 500$ for a new drive, don't want to screw this up.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

kayakcle216 said:


> I got shallow too quick, bent the front wing. Should be able to fix it "fingers crossed." Ill give the mallet option a try...at over 500$ for a new drive, don't want to screw this up.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I set my fish finder to alarm at 2 feet to be safe just for this reason. It should be easy to bend back.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

My fish finder is really old, so I can't really trust the depth readings. I was able to bend that rod back, pulled that little pin, slid the flipper off, really easy fix.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Keith that is a great idea. I am going out to set mine now. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

